# New Hitch



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

I got tired of not being able to pull my trailor around in the yard so this is what I came up with. I made it high enouph to still be able to use my yard cart like normal, as normal as I am at least. Its nice to have two tractors to do this with now. Just some 2"x 3/16" flat stock, some 1"x5/16" flat stock and a 2" hitch. I had to make a couple bends on the left side because of brackets. I used a inexpencive Harbor Frieght flux core welder (better than nothing) to put it together. I tried it out with a empty trailor and it worked great. I might also use it to hang some weight off of for winter plowing.


----------



## Brokenfeather (Oct 17, 2011)

Fine looking addition. Bet it's useful as well. But that was what you were after.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice fit and finish work there, CRussel! By the way, what size and make tractor do you have there? Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice work..better than factor.
Just make bumper setup type when tow ball not in use.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the comments. It has come in very handy seeing how my Cub 1250 has been down with tire issues.
Bulldog, the tractor is a Simplicity Soveriegn 18hp. It is a hydro with power lift.
Thomas, great minds think alike. A bumper is on my list of things to do.


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Nice fit and finish work there, CRussel!



Fully agree! Very nice work.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok guys, time to build the bumper (just one of my many projects). My question for you all is; should I go skinny and keep it in between the tires or go wide and make it just short of the width of the rear tires? I am going to make it out of 2" by 1/2" flat stock. I'm kinda thinking skinny so if I hit something hard enouph I wont push the bumper into the tire. What do you all think? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Protect those tires man..... Go wide! You can always cut it down later, in place on the tractor if you don't like it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Agree protect the tires even half of each tire.

Rongs,hooks,extra dill holes looking forward to out come.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Protect the tires it is. I haven't had much time to get back to this little project but I have made a weight hanger using a receiver and a piece of a weight bar. It can hold 225lb. of cast iron weights. As for my bumper I need to round the ends and do a little more welding. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures. Bye


----------



## redmule (Sep 14, 2011)

*Bumper & Weight Bracket*

This is a bumper & weight bracket tha I made for my Deutz-Allis.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good there, redmule.  Could you please post a couple of pictures for us, showing how it's mounted to the tractor?  Also, I'm wondering what you tow that would require you to have all that weight in the front. Bye


----------



## Jameshagerty (Mar 17, 2012)

This is a nice hitch as it gets very annoying not to be able to tow normal trailers, normaly u have to use a pin and you dont find many big good trailers with a pin!  i was wondering can you post a photo of it towing a trailer? and what size trailer is it?


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, haven't had much computer time, but I have had some tractor time. I have been trying to clean up my backyard after losing my truck. this brings me to a picture of some of the stuff I use my hitch for. This is the most I have done with my Simplicty, but my Cub Cadet has seen as much as 1400lb of rolling weight behind it. I think this is about 1100lb maybe. It is the front half of my S-10 with the motor and trans on it and all of the front suspension. I have had lots of help from my nephew taking apart the truck, with out him it would be a big pile in the driveway still. The trailer is just a 4'6" X 8' I made back in 2000. Still working on the back bumper for the tractor, been kinda side-tracked after the accident.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How are you felling,now CRussell? Have you been able to get a replacement truck,yet?


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Getting better everyday. I picked up a '97 Chevy Blazer that needs a motor, now I just have to find one. Not as easy as I thought because I need an engine from a '96, '97 or a '98. The '99 and on is different. I will keep you all posted, and one day finish the darned bumper. lol


----------

